# 128 Music Gigs Going to Waste



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

I've heard of bypassing an iPod's internal DAC via its 30pin connector, but have yet to learn how modern iPhones can be coerced to give up that same ghost. A quick Internet search yielded a few tidbits, but I'm still unclear whether or not the audio available at the lightning port bypasses an iPhone's internal DAC.

Is anyone using an iPhone to play regular or hi-res files through an external DAC without subjecting them to dual conversions? I think I have half the solution in the form of an app called "FLAC Player" as described in the link below, but would like some help. The article describes how to use a specialty DAC, but was written ages ago (in digital years)! Just thought someone could help cut to the chase.

http://www.macworld.com/article/206...ssless-and-high-res-audio-on-ios-devices.html



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The only time I have done it, just plugging in the right DAC with the right cable was all that it took, the internal handshake process did the rest automatically. It was Android, with an Oppo HA-2. You might look at the HA-2 manual for enlightenment.


----------

